# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Método de Propagação de Acróporas

## Julio Macieira



----------


## Eduardo Futre

uma duvida..
as acroporas têm de ser sempre cortadas junto a base?

imaginando uma acropora grande, ja com muitas ramificações. n é necessário corta-la junto a rocha, ou é?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> as acroporas têm de ser sempre cortadas junto a base?
> 
> imaginando uma acropora grande, ja com muitas ramificações. n é necessário corta-la junto a rocha, ou é?


Não - podes cortar onde quiseres e do tamanho que quiseres.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ok, obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  As acroporas podem ficar dois minutos e meio fora de agua?

----------


## Nuno Silva

As minhas andaram 20 minutos de carro num saco plastico!

Dois minutos e meio  :Cool:  sem problema algum!

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Cesar Pinto

podem ficar fora de agua durante horas,desde que acondissiunadas num saco de plastico fechado para manter a humidade e ter atençao as temperaturas,
aliás até é perferivel transporta-las fora de agua quando as viagens sao longas.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu transportei na mão uma acropora desde Massamá até Lisboa e apanhei trânsito no IC19...!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Futre

boa

ja agora mais uma pergunta.

quando cortamos uma acropora ela ramifica ou vai continuar a crescer para cima(exatamente como estava a crescer antes do corte)?

abraço

----------


## Eduardo Futre

vê aqui

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7303

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

eu sei que os frags, se ramificam mas eu queria era saber o que e que acontece a colonia mae.

onde ela foi cortada continua a crescer no mesmo sentido ou da ramos para os nados(tipo uma planta quando e podada)?

abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> onde ela foi cortada continua a crescer no mesmo sentido ou da ramos para os nados(tipo uma planta quando e podada)?


Normalmente a partir do corte saiem várias pontas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Futre

boas

ok

entao podemos usar o metodo de "poda" dos corais para duas coisas.

1-para fazer frags
2- para aparar os corais e n os deixar espinafrar muito conseguindo assim um aspecto mais denso.

certo?

um abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Exacto!!

Há algumas pessoas que fazem algo mais radical. Com a experiência começou-se a notar que as acroporas e outros corais ramificados tinham formas de crescimento diferentes consoante as condições do aquario em que cresciam. Ou seja, no meu aquario tem uma configuração de ramos xpto, no teu aquario, como as condições de luz, correntes, nutrientes etc são diferentes o crescimento será de outra forma. Por vezes podemos não nos aperceber mas as diferenças existem. Eles notaram que se cortassem os ramos todos a acropora crescia melhor, mais rapidamente, mais saudavel. Deste modo todos os frags que entram nesses aquarios são cortados pela base e os ramos são colados a bases para formar novas colonias ( isto é feito em farms ).

Por vezes existem corais que nos nossos aquarios não crescem, ou crescem pouco e quando podados a sério recuperam a vivacidade. :SbOk:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Pedro Futre

no minimo intrigante.

ainda ha muito para aprender sobre toda esta problematica. e sem duvida que os nossos aquario poderam ser um bom contributo para a ciencia.

abraços

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Por vezes existem corais que nos nossos aquarios não crescem, ou crescem pouco e quando podados a sério recuperam a vivacidade.



Boas Nuno
Na minha opinião, penso que isso não será bem assim. Se podares o coral numa data de sitios, fica muito mais susceptivel a infecções do que a crescimentos superiores aos tidos anteriormente.

O esforço energético que o coral dispenderia para crescer, é assim canalizado para cicatrizar os tecidos na zona de corte.

Os corais devem ser "podados" de uma forma progressiva e lenta, tem que se achar um equilibrio, " podas a sério" nao costumam ter bons resultados.

Mesmo em  corais com uma estrutura muito densa, é normal que as zonas interiores recebam menos luz e alimento, no entanto a fragmentação dos mesmos deve ser feita lentamente. Se fragmentares muito o coral, essas zonas receberão muito mais luz e corrente que o normal. Esta mudança de parametros, sendo demasiado rápida, é mais prejudicial que benéfica.

O Crescimento dos corais é limitado por vários factores que todos conhecemos, a fragmentação só poderá ser benéfica para corais de estrutura muito densa ou em casos de guerra quimica.
De outra forma, não vejo como a fragmentação agressiva ajuda o coral mãe.

Os Frags podem crescer a um ritmo superior á colónia mãe (disponibilidade energética), mas isso pouco tem a ver com fragmentação agressiva.

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Gil,

Eu acho que o que tu dizes é correcto e provavelmente terás a tua razão mas repara, eu estou a fazer uma referência, que por acaso até é de uma reef farm. Acho que neste hobby ainda há muitas coisas para descobrir e certamente daqui a não muitos anos muitas coisas que hoje fazemos vão parecer estupidas... Não te fazia mal nenhum abrires um bocadinho mais a mente para novos rumos neste hobby.

Pelo que percebi nesta pagina eles elatam algo semelhante ao que referi em cima: cortar forte os sps para os deixar crescer de acordo com as caracteristicas dos nossos aquarios.

Aqui fica um link onde podem ler a experiencia de outras pessoas nesta área: http://www.garf.org/news20p3.html#sps

Aqui fica a opinião deles:

This is a very good way to treat a small head of coral that you have just purchased. We have many reports from people who have brought home very healthy coral heads from the local pet shop only to have these corals start to die from the bottom up. We had this happen several times when we imported these corals. We would try to place the heads so they received good lighting and strong water flow, but often the shaded part of the head would turn white and die. Several times the entire coral would then slowly do the same. We noticed that if we took frags from this coral and attached them to rocks they would often start to grow. 
Coral heads grow to fit their environment and there is no way to match this set of ocean conditions in an aquarium. By starting frags in our reef aquariums we allow the new coral heads to grow to match these conditions. We have been bringing in some large heads of captive grown sps corals from the members of our unconnected genetic bank, and we have not had the same problems.

Neste site tem montes de informações.

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Nuno 

Estou sempre aberto a novas experiencias, principalmente sobre coisas que tenho pouca experiencia, que não é o caso.

Já devo ter fragmentado umas boas dezenas de SPS  e o procedimento que apresentas no Link muitas vezes acaba por matar a colónia mãe.

Para eles o procedimento é rentavel, já que de um coral fazem n frags, e mesmo que a colonia mae morra, já retiraram do coral o beneficio economico que pretendiam.
Será isso o mais correcto ?

Tambem referem que utilizam mais esse procedimento quando a colonia mae está em risco de morte, o que nesse caso concordo.

----------


## Nuno Silva

> Para eles o procedimento é rentavel, já que de um coral fazem n frags, e mesmo que a colonia mae morra, já retiraram do coral o beneficio economico que pretendiam.
> Será isso o mais correcto ?


Isto daria pano para mangas... é uma discussão inutil e não é a minha intenção estar a discutir aqui a ética, tanto deles como a nossa.

Só achei que seria bom partilhar uma forma diferente de tratar frags, uma visão diferente da generalidade, nem sequer disse que era correcto ou não. Só dei a conhecer a quem se interessou pelo tema.

Sem mais assunto...abraços pra todos

Nuno Silva

----------


## Willian

Júlio, 
belo texto bem explicativo.
Antes de introduzir  a nova muda no aquário, eu coloco a muda feita em um pote com água do aquário e deixo por alguns minutos)5 a 10), para que a ola fixe melhor, toda vez que faço isso a super cola libera algo parecido com uma película de plástico no primeiro contato com a água.

abs

----------

